# Cerazette



## RoseH

Hi I’ve just been prescribed this contraception and was told it’s safer for type 1, just looking for anyone’s experiences on it, thanks


----------



## Josh DUK

RoseH said:


> Hi I’ve just been prescribed this contraception and was told it’s safer for type 1, just looking for anyone’s experiences on it, thanks


Hello @RoseH ,

I have moved your comment to the pregnancy section.


----------



## Inka

Cerazette is a POP, I think? I’ve never taken it but have taken the normal Pill with both hormones. I believe the POPs are considered safer but it’s what suits you too eg if you get breakthrough bleeding on it you might want a change. Certainly it’s worth a try


----------



## Dev

Hi I take desogestrel and that is a pop pill iv been type 1 for 41 yrs so I'm carful what I take and must say iv been fine on this one and my periods if I have one is so light probably for a day or two but only spotting. Also blood pressure been fab.. So maybe if the one you are on don't work ask gp if can try my ones.. Good luck x


----------

